# Sealant on White Car?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

I recently asked what sealant would be the best for a white car, and the results were Werkstatt, Zaino Z2, Jetseal, G Techniq C2 and FK1000p. 

Im currently using EGP. Which of the above would be a better alternative? I want a kind of clean, really glossy type finish, that needs to be durable, if that makes sense!

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wolfs bady wrap is amazing on silver so would imagine it would be great on white, and durability is the best i have come across, that would be my choice. 

But, all of them sealants are good, all worth a try for sure


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't forget Chemical Guys - Black Light!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been using C2 on my alpine white 1 series for the past 3 months, i do 80 mile round trip for work 5 days a week and have just re-applied another layer last week end.
Really pleased with the looks and durability, it's also really easy to keep the car looking good washing once a week. Just bought some BOS to try later in the year but sealant wise i see no reason to look elsewhere than C2.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Got to be Z2 followed by Z8


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Personally I favour Blackfire Wet Diamond on white or light metallics, very easy to use and definately gives a deep finish, can easily be layered after a recommended curing period, or topped with a favourite wax.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've only used Z2 & C2 from your list & would recommend either.

If time constraints are an issue then I'd favour C2.
I'd also say that in an ideal world you'd go with Z6 & Z8 after applying Z2 for optimum results.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going for the non-snob vote of EGP - fabulous product and the last bottle cost me £6.49.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Have a little look on polished Bliss' website ; Show and shine section and see the recent winner. 

I've never seen a white car look so 'colourful' that's why i'd struggle not to recommend Werkstat.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

EGP is great stuff and looks great on white. Optiseal is also a great sealant, very easy to use and looks fantastic.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> wolfs bady wrap is amazing on silver so would imagine it would be great on white, and durability is the best i have come across, that would be my choice.
> 
> But, all of them sealants are good, all worth a try for sure


What I'm thinking of using Ben 

Well undecided, that, supernatural or z2 lol. Or BOS.


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, certainly gives me something to think about! 

It seems to be between Zaino, G Techniq, and Werkstatt, does anyone have any pictures of cars that each of these have been used on? Would great if I could see them!


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> Would great if I could see them!


Don't think that will help you...there are too many variables to affect the photo taken. That's true of any colour, but white can be particularly difficult for camera sensors and white balance settings.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for all the replies, certainly gives me something to think about!
> 
> It seems to be between Zaino, G Techniq, and Werkstatt, does anyone have any pictures of cars that each of these have been used on? Would great if I could see them!


Here's a link to a thread I posted in the showroom last November. The paintwork is wearing Werkstat Trigger and the roof has G-Techniq C2 on it. Both are still highly protected and the beading is really tight and gorgeous.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191994


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Karen (we'll have to stop meeting like this) - are you using the C2 or the Jett on the arches?

I've just got the PP WSAS and first impressions are good.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for all the replies, certainly gives me something to think about!
> 
> It seems to be between Zaino, G Techniq, and Werkstatt, does anyone have any pictures of cars that each of these have been used on? Would great if I could see them!


I Did my car with zaino and i cant comment to other products

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200348


----------



## packto (Mar 8, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Personally I favour Blackfire Wet Diamond on white or light metallics, very easy to use and definately gives a deep finish, can easily be layered after a recommended curing period, or topped with a favourite wax.


WOOOW I love your results, are you sill using Blackfire Wet Diamond on white? What are the products that you used to get that?cleaner, glaze, wax?
I hesitate between Blackfie wet diamond and WERKSTAT ACRYLIC kit, which one do you recommend?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Werkstat for me its such an amzing piece of kit


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a white Subaru and out of your list I have used both Werkstatt and Z2/Z8. Although I feel that Zaino might have a slight edge in both looks and durabilty I still find myself using Werkstatt more often as I just find it quicker and easier to use and it doesn't play up in cold or damp conditions whereas sometimes the Zaino can be a bit tricky. Once you have built up 4 or 5 layers of Acrylic Jet Trigger both the looks and durability are massively improved.


----------



## ksomsak (Jul 30, 2009)

Try Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint sealant


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I have a white A4 - How does CG V7 do on white's?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm now firmly in the wolfs camp (or wolfpack I guess ) 

It looks very, very glossy and beads fantastically. But the best thing is how clean it manages to keep the car. Nothing seems to come close to it's water repellency!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Werkstat Acrylic System over any of the others in my opinion.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just ordered some Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger.

Cheers folks! :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've used werkstat and c2. 

I recommended c2 as it's my favourite. C2 keeps my car cleaner for longer - it's simple and quick. I'd probably use Werkstat if I had more time to spend on the car but I'm not sure why. I don't think Werkstat is better but it feels like it's a bit more special due to more work being required to apply it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks are all in the prep really in my opinion, but if I was to choose one of the products from the list, I'd go for Z2 for its durability in terms of performance. Beads and sheets close to a wax as well, which is something I like


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> I'm now firmly in the wolfs camp (or wolfpack I guess )
> 
> It looks very, very glossy and beads fantastically. But the best thing is how clean it manages to keep the car. Nothing seems to come close to it's water repellency!


Did you apply seal and shine prior to the application of bodywrap? I have the bodywrap already but debating whether to use the seal and shine as well first, it is on a white vw so hard paint but no access to a polisher so will have to be hand applied.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> I'm now firmly in the wolfs camp (or wolfpack I guess )
> 
> It looks very, very glossy and beads fantastically. But the best thing is how clean it manages to keep the car. Nothing seems to come close to it's water repellency!


Wolfpack! 

Another vote for Body wrap, my Alpine white BM looks the dog danglies thanks to the Wolf, easy to apply like all the wolf products with fantastic results.
Check out my threads in the Wolfs chemicals section, loads of pics & some vids with updates :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

mt8 said:


> Did you apply seal and shine prior to the application of bodywrap? I have the bodywrap already but debating whether to use the seal and shine as well first, it is on a white vw so hard paint but no access to a polisher so will have to be hand applied.


In fact I've been applying it over autoglym SRP on white, purely cos I found a bottle in the cupboard not logn ago that had been forgotten. And not really sure why cos not a lot can come close to how good SRP really is at cleaning the paint. It's worked very well so far.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> I'm now firmly in the wolfs camp (or wolfpack I guess )
> 
> It looks very, very glossy and beads fantastically. But the best thing is how clean it manages to keep the car. Nothing seems to come close to it's water repellency!





ITHAQVA said:


> Wolfpack!
> 
> Another vote for Body wrap, my Alpine white BM looks the dog danglies thanks to the Wolf, easy to apply like all the wolf products with fantastic results.
> Check out my threads in the Wolfs chemicals section, loads of pics & some vids with updates :thumb:


Out of interest have you tried the likes of Werkstat / Gtech products to compare against ?

For the first time I can't decide what to protect my white car with 

Just want some serious gloss 

Every time I think that i've decided on a product another contender comes into the equation :wall:


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't forget about Menzerna Power Lock. Superb sealant.

Last time i used it after SRP and i was impresed with finish


----------

